# Thank you Laura (DNL2448)!!!



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Those look cool, is there a specific purpose for them?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, I am probably not the best person to explain it, since I have never done it. They are used to train go-outs in obedience. You teach them to retrieve them, then you put them by the stanchion as a target. Sometimes they get to retrieve them, sometimes you ask for a sit. Since they are clear they are harder to see = easier to fade... At least that is how I understand it. Anyone want to jump in?


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

I would be interested to find out what those are for as well. They sure look neat whatever they are for!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

sammydog said:


> Yes, I am probably not the best person to explain it, since I have never done it. They are used to train go-outs in obedience. You teach them to retrieve them, then you put them by the stanchion as a target. Sometimes they get to retrieve them, sometimes you ask for a sit. Since they are clear they are harder to see = easier to fade... At least that is how I understand it. Anyone want to jump in?


You did very well explaining them! Imagine my surprise seeing the title of this thread.







You are VERY WELCOME! 

Never thought they would be so photogenic!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

DNL2448 said:


> You did very well explaining them! Imagine my surprise seeing the title of this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!! It was my excitement for the day. Now I need to go out and buy some gates!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

The stanchions are easy to make. I have a couple stand alones (thanks to Jodie posting hers) which would get you started. Then just fill in with a gate or two when you can.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I will check it out! I think I remember that post...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I could trace mine onto some cardboard and send it to you. That would give you the size and dimensions, then you would just need to cut it out and paint it!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh my gosh! You are too amazing  I think I can do it!! If I don't do it by the end of March, you can bring it to Reno, hehehe!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

They are a great tool for our retrievers. I have used them for years and like them much more than food. For some unknown reason the dogs just love the things. They are a great tool to start teaching distance work! I am hoping a certain someone will elaborate on her experience. I just sent some to her and she is having great luck with them...anyway last I heard she was..lol!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

For those of you trying to figure out what we're talking about, here is a video I posted last month on another thread. I send Flip out four times. Watch the third time, he goes all the way to the gate and grabs his dowel. The other times I tell him to sit before he gets there. Most people who use dowels put them on the ground, I put mine up higher.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

This is a cool idea, haven't seen or heard of this method before.

Where do you get the dowels or do you make them?


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a case of them. If you want a couple, just PM me your address.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Augie's Mom said:


> This is a cool idea, haven't seen or heard of this method before.


So funny, you're the third person this week to say that. Funny because this is one of the older methods of teaching go outs. I know you're newer to obedience so it's not unusual for you to not have heard of it, but I was really surprised when someone that already has at least three OTCH's and is working on her next two asked me when this dowel fad started up, wanted to know what seminar she missed in the last year that was teaching this dowel thing. I can pull out a 40 year old obedience book and show the chapter on training go outs with dowels.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Jodie - which book ? LOL 
ETA. Can you tell us the advantages of low vs higher placement please? TIA




Loisiana said:


> ..... I can pull out a 40 year old obedience book and show the chapter on training go outs with dowels.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have been working with dowels (thanks to both Michelle & Laura!! )and Faelan was doing great. But, it is on temporary hold since he hurt his mouth (probably while rough housing) and it has not yet healed completely - he is still smacking & licking a lot.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I started with dowels on the ground, but Flip's natural retrieve is to pick up from behind the object. Since the gate prevented him from actually going behind to pick up the dowel, he started arcing out and coming up from the side to pick up the dowel. By putting the dowel at the top between the gate and the stanchion, it is much easier for him to pick it up straight on, so he doesn't feel the need to arc.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

One of the things I love most about this forum is being exposed to different ideas from all over the country. I will have to ask about this method in class, I train with some long time obedience folks and have never seen them use this technique. I will definitely be giving it a try, I think it will rev up Augie's go outs.



Loisiana said:


> So funny, you're the third person this week to say that. Funny because this is one of the older methods of teaching go outs. I know you're newer to obedience so it's not unusual for you to not have heard of it, but I was really surprised when someone that already has at least three OTCH's and is working on her next two asked me when this dowel fad started up, wanted to know what seminar she missed in the last year that was teaching this dowel thing. I can pull out a 40 year old obedience book and show the chapter on training go outs with dowels.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Laura was so kind to send some to Augie. Augie took to it right away too and loves retrieving them. 

He's very visual and I can see these make him have to think. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Where are the pictures!!!


----------

